# Body Language



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Just wondering ladies if a women tilts her head plays with her necklace and rings and a little slouch of the leg does that mean she likes you? I had this done to me today but didn't know if she was trying to sell me something other than her?


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

*Context clues?

Did she knock on your door and yell "AVON CALLING!"*


----------



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

it was in a store telling me about the stock levels.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

According to actual body language books, yes, these are signs of flirtation. But many women do this "flirting" even when they are not sexually attracted to the person. Maybe think of it like how little kids, male or female, will also sometimes flirt. They see someone who they feel an affinity for and bat their eyes, looking like little cartoon babies, and this makes them soooo adorable the person is charmed. The child doesn't even know they are doing this!

Women sometimes do this type of thing even with each other. One of my best gf's always twirls her hair when she is talking to me. This is just because she loves me and trusts me and feels a bond....not a sexual thing at all.


----------



## gardengirl (Apr 18, 2013)

or she's fidgety because shes thinking about something else?


----------



## relationshipsguide_gal (Apr 6, 2013)

Sure thing is that she feels at ease, and not exactly flirting. You can tell if a woman is really flirting with you through the EYES ;-) 

mae


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

I would say yes. It's a sign of submission and comfort


----------

